# Lurcher walking question



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am looking for some information for any lurcher/pointy dog owners on here. I have fallen for a lurcher pup (nothing new there I fall for quite a few dogs) but have some concerns by some comments that the owner made reguarding walking.

I am aware that lurcher and greyhounds do not need really long walks however not sure that a lurcher would be able to fit in to the walks that Sonny needs being a spaniel. Sonny gets two walks a day one is about 30 - 60 minutes and the other longer usually about 1-2 hours this is not all off lead but more often then not it includes off lead time and if not he is on the flexi lead or long line (not sure if it is even possible to walk a lurcher on a flexi/long line?). Would this be too much for a lurcher or would it be happy to walk this.

Also when on holiday we often go two walks a day between 2 -3 miles each so quite a lot of walking and not sure if a lurcher could manage this. I want to double check as would not want to get a dog if it is not suitable for my lifesytle.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I had a Lurcher and he was very happy to walk for miles and miles.

I was very lucky and my Lurcher was off lead virtually all his life,but sometimes he was walked on a flexi and there were no problems with it.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

A lurcher would happily walk as much as your spaniel. Just because it might not NEED huge amounts of excersise, doesn't mean it can't cope with it. My whippet gets at least 2 hours walk a day come rain or shine.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Lurchers have much more stamina than greyhounds. My lurcher can run at high speed around me in circles while I walk all day long. Unlike my daughter's Greyhound who is worn out after a few minutes chasing my lurcher 

ETA Please never walk a lurcher on a flexi lead because they can go 0-40 mph in a couple of seconds and you would not be able to keep hold of the lead. Better to use a long line attached to a harness on the dog and a walking belt on you


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Our whippet is more than happy with an hour a day of mostly off lead walking as long as he gets chance to have a proper run. However he will go on as long as we want, at least if the weather is decent. 

I think he might go I strike if we tried to do massive walks every day though :lol:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

a lurcher should be fine with that, my greyhound gets tired much quicker than my lurcher girl. She'll happily go on 3 hour walks, and it's my boy that needs the rest breaks. Just be aware that if it's a larger lurcher it may need care with exercise as it grows as would a lot of large breeds. For instance a JRT x whippet would not need as much careful exercise while growing as a Deerhound x Mastiff, and both would be lurchers.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies - that was what I was thinking really but thought that I would check. The owner seems to know alot about lurchers and kind off said something along the lines of the dog would walk all day if need be (when adult as currently only four months old) but would be happier with shorter off lead walks which made me doubt myself but having seen the replies he could have just been saying that he would be happier running around rather than on lead walking.


I suspected a long line would be the way to go with a lurcher - I already have long lines and a walking belt for Sonny anyway just easier to use the flexi on him when in the wood as other wise he gets tangled up. Apparently he is quite a small lurcher about whippet size just now and not expected to get much larger than collie size (although he looks hugh in the photos I have seen). Guess I need to go and try and persuade my Dad to let me have another dog then


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My lurcher and greyhound could walk every day for 4 miles or so without a problem. We'd walk them on the lead and unclip them, the duration we'd walk was about 4 miles and they'd be off for most of it, dashing here and there. Mind you, this was when they were young and in their prime, and as the years passed and my girls grew older, they'd happily plod about on their leads with the very odd dashing off now and again.... so I'd say, provided you don't suddenly do massive walks, build them up gradually and increase their stamina, they'll do it easily. 

Saying that, my Yorkie used to swim regularly too, in all weathers, so don't be blinkered into what you THINK your dog might or might not be able to do, like people, dogs are different. You just need to use your judgement and not push them too hard too soon IMO.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I would be careful using longline or flexi with a lurcher though. They can reach great speeds very quickly. Reaching the end of a longline at speed could easily injure the dog or you on the other end.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My Greyhound used to come out for two hour walks with us! As she's got older she's looking more and more miffed after half an hour, and really dislikes going off the beaten path, but when she was younger there was no stopping her! She's got arthritis in a couple of legs now, so I don't blame her, but a young (adult) lurcher should have no problems if you ease him in to it.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

My whippet doe svery long walks at times. On holiday he did 5.5 hours on the Pembrokeshire Coastal Path. He will walk for as long as we will. But is equally happy with a couple of short on-lead walks if necessary. He can be a couch potato once settled inside. He loves his cuddles and his sleep.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

My pair of greyhounds have 2 hours of walking a day on week days and will be out all day at least one of he weekend days. We regularly cover 8 mile or so although we've had to cut down a bit recently to rest Gypsy's leg.

I would think a lurcher would easily cope with what you do.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

My 2 can walk all day or snooze all day if they want to
and a big NO on a flexi lead unless you want shoulders and limbs breaking, they accelerate at an alarming rate :yikes:


----------

